# Ease of Using Points at Other Hyatt Properties



## voyageur90046 (Dec 16, 2011)

So, I am contemplating buying a Hyatt Timeshare, probably at Tahoe.

If I want to trade into Aspen or Carmel on occasion, are weeks/days available if I am very flexible?

For instance, if an owner were to check now, assuming they had points in their account, would there be a lot of nights to chose from?

If someone could check for me, that would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## heathpack (Dec 16, 2011)

voyageur90046 said:


> So, I am contemplating buying a Hyatt Timeshare, probably at Tahoe.
> 
> If I want to trade into Aspen or Carmel on occasion, are weeks/days available if I am very flexible?
> 
> ...



It is very time consuming to check Hyatt without specific dates.

However, if you are willing to travel to Carmel "whenever," it will be very easy to book.  Likewise, Aspen is very doable except for ski weeks and prime summer weeks.  Oct-Jan and APR-June in Aspen is easy.

H


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 17, 2011)

Just taking a quick look for the period from now to June 30 2012 for Carmel:

10  2-day, all in May and June
3    4-day, all in May and June
8    7-day, all in May and June
44  3-day weekend, scattered from January thru June

(Of course, 2, 4, and 7 day availability for earlier dates were probably available at some point, and snapped up by now.)
Also, the reason there are 8 7-day available, and only 3 4-day available, is because several of the 7-day overlap either Memorial day or July 4, and they won't break up a holiday week until very late.


----------



## jjs17 (Dec 17, 2011)

We have found it very easy to go anywhere in almost any season if you get on the waitlist. While we usually go to FL in the Summer which is very easy, we have also gotten into High Sierra in July and Breckenridge for week 52.  This was the secondary reason we bought into Hyatt (1st reason was resort quality / locations).


----------



## ra34 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Sort of related*

I am also new here - and to Hyatt. There is one question I have about making reservations not at your home resort. Say you want to try to book Aspen, Tahoe etc about 12-14 months from when your points become available - if you try for the reservation as soon as your points become available do you have to give up your home resort week to do so -OR - do you only give those points up if you can get the reservation? I understand that you only have 6 months to sure up your reservation for your home resort - just trying to figure out if you have to give it up during a possible waiting period.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 18, 2011)

jjs17 said:


> We have found it very easy to go anywhere in almost any season if you get on the waitlist. .



This is true for MOST Hyatt resorts except residence clubs like, Siesta Key, Northstar, Miami at the Blue, or the Escala Lodge in Park City. The problem is  Hyatt only building Residence Clubs now, not weeks based timeshares.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 18, 2011)

*My Hyatt Experience*

Hyatt at Highlands has not been a problem, because Hyatt will take a place on the wait list 18 months ahead of time.   The reservation probably won't even be confirmed until 9 months or less from the start date.  So by that time, you should have your points available.  Points at Hyatt are unique in that they are available 12 months before your dated unit week, and they are usable for 18 months instead of a 12 month annual calendar.  The date you go on the wait list controls, so make an early reservations.  Hyatt also has an incredible deal at Aspen if you are interesting in a non ski event.  Go in the shoulder season of May or Oct, no snow, but I stayed one week in a one bedroom for about 70 points or the equivalent of $70.  The couple next door showed us their 4 bedroom unit with two stories and a private elevator that cost them 125 points for the week.  If this were ski season these are $500,000 timeshares(annual Hyatt points at least 2200) and the shoulder season or mud week was gorgeous.  There are a lot of good deals on Hyatt on ebay.


----------



## bdh (Dec 18, 2011)

ra34 said:


> if you try for the reservation as soon as your points become available do you have to give up your home resort week to do so -OR - do you only give those points up if you can get the reservation?



You would give up your deeded week/unit preference when your reservation request is filled.


----------



## voyageur90046 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Interval International*

Thanks everyone for the helpful information.

I was advised by someone selling timeshares that once you deposit your week into Interval International (II) for trade that if you are able to travel within the next 90 days, you can trade a one bedroom (or a studio for that matter) for a two or even three bedroom, and the week # or location you own doesn't matter.  Is this true?  He suggested that I could get a small Hyatt unit in a non-premium location as it wouldn't matter for II trading (again, if I had the flexibility to travel on short notice).  He even pulled up II availability and showed that you could trade for a week at a Marriott on Oahu in a one bedroom or a studio in Aspen at the Hyatt in April.

In fact, he even seemed to think that I could purchase a non-Hyatt unit and still be able to trade for a Marriott or Hyatt...sounds too good to be true but wanted your thoughts.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 30, 2011)

voyageur90046 said:


> Thanks everyone for the helpful information.
> 
> I was advised by someone selling timeshares that once you deposit your week into Interval International (II) for trade that if you are able to travel within the next 90 days, you can trade a one bedroom (or a studio for that matter) for a two or even three bedroom, and the week # or location you own doesn't matter.  Is this true?  He suggested that I could get a small Hyatt unit in a non-premium location as it wouldn't matter for II trading (again, if I had the flexibility to travel on short notice).  He even pulled up II availability and showed that you could trade for a week at a Marriott on Oahu in a one bedroom or a studio in Aspen at the Hyatt in April.
> 
> In fact, he even seemed to think that I could purchase a non-Hyatt unit and still be able to trade for a Marriott or Hyatt...sounds too good to be true but wanted your thoughts.



It is not true for Hyatt that you can score an uptrade in II by virtue of the trade being a last minute trade.  There is NO "flexchange" discount/uptrades with Hyatt, you need the same number of points no matter when you make the trade.

It is true, however, that you could own a small Hyatt unit and easily trade into a larger unit.  All Hyatt units are assigned a certain number of points.  II trades take less points than Hyatt gives you.  For example, if you owned a silver 1 BR unit, you'd be assigned 920 points.  It would only require 870 points in II to obtain a red season 1BR, or if you could find a green week you could get a 2BR unit.  It would not matter where you owned, all Hyatt points trade the same.

However, in reality, you would not want to do that- no matter what season your week is in, you pay the same annual MF over time.  The annual MF are the biggest expense with owning a TS, you want to get the biggest possible bang for your buck.  

Yes, you can trade in to Hyatts or Marriotts with other types of timeshares.  If you book at the last minute, you might get lucky and get something good.  But other years, you might not get lucky and get nothing.  Your chances would be best if you are trying to book low season units at the last minute.

H


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 3, 2012)

voyageur90046 said:


> Thanks everyone for the helpful information.
> 
> I was advised by someone selling timeshares that once you deposit your week into Interval International (II) for trade that if you are able to travel within the next 90 days, you can trade a one bedroom (or a studio for that matter) for a two or even three bedroom, and the week # or location you own doesn't matter.  Is this true?  He suggested that I could get a small Hyatt unit in a non-premium location as it wouldn't matter for II trading (again, if I had the flexibility to travel on short notice).  He even pulled up II availability and showed that you could trade for a week at a Marriott on Oahu in a one bedroom or a studio in Aspen at the Hyatt in April.
> 
> In fact, he even seemed to think that I could purchase a non-Hyatt unit and still be able to trade for a Marriott or Hyatt...sounds too good to be true but wanted your thoughts.



Your friend is mixing up several different concepts.  Your question is actually complicated and I am not a Hyatt expert.  But I can tell you:

If you are traveling within the next sixty days (not ninety), Interval's trading power and size requirements go out the window so yes, you can sometimes get a two bedroom for a studio.  Just don't count on it.  (Note: there are a lot of last minute ski weeks out there right now.  The reason is that there is no snow at Tahoe and no snow in Utah.)

You can trade outside of Hyatt in Interval (i.e. trade a Hyatt for a Marriott or a Marriott for a Hyatt, etc.); I have traded a cheap Starwood unit for a Hyatt Sierra Lodge ski week.  That trade was made eleven months in advance.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 3, 2012)

vacationtime1 said:


> If you are traveling within the next sixty days (not ninety), Interval's...size requirements go out the window so yes, you can sometimes get a two bedroom for a studio.



This is NOT true when trading Hyatt in Interval.  If you want a red season 2BR unit, it will cost you 1300 points NO MATTER WHEN you book it.  One day or one year before the week will start, it will still cost you 1300 points.

H


----------



## voyageur90046 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Trading within II NOT Hyatt*

Thanks again for all of the replies.

I understand at this point that a Hyatt week traded within the Hyatt system is given a certain amount of points based on the size of the unit and the week #.

However, if you buy even a studio unit with Hyatt and then bank it with Interval, my understanding (from a potential seller) is that during the immediate 90 day period, I can trade that studio unit even for a one bedroom or two bedroom in Hawaii for example.

In fact, this seller, printed the II inventory for the next 90 days, and it shows one bedroom units with Marriott in Hawaii for example.  I believe there was even a studio week at the Hyatt in Aspen in April.

Does anyone have experience with these great II last-minute trades, and, if I have this degree of flexibility, would it really matter the week # (period) or unit size that I buy?  For that matter, couldn't I just buy a cheap, non-Hyatt studio (though I do like being able to trade within the Hyatt program)?

Thanks!


----------



## heathpack (Jan 7, 2012)

voyageur90046 said:


> Thanks again for all of the replies.
> 
> I understand at this point that a Hyatt week traded within the Hyatt system is given a certain amount of points based on the size of the unit and the week #.
> 
> ...



Deleted- misread questiom


----------

